# 1968 GTO Fan and fan clutch help



## datahoarder (May 14, 2019)

I have a 68 gto with HO option. Somebody before me changed the fan to one that is to small and not far enough in the shroud.

I would like to put factory setup back.

What was the part numbers for fan and clutch for the HO

Also if I have the correct fan and clutch is there still a spacer required?

Any help here would be appreciated


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

no spacers on clutch fans 

and

are you an ac or non ac car

Scott


----------



## datahoarder (May 14, 2019)

No ac


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

datahoarder said:


> No ac


Service Manual says it is a "Power Flex" fan of 19" diameter and has 5 blades. It states the clutch fan uses a 7 bladed 19 1/2" diameter fan and that this was standard on AC cars, but optional on all but the RA engines.

Part numbers I come up with are:

#9779005 - 19" 5 blade - Early 1968 Tempest HD fan. (Also used on non-AC 1967-68 Firebird & 1965-67 full size Pontiac)
#9791346 - 19 1/2" 5 blade - 1968-70 Firebird, Tempest, & full size Pontiacs with HD fan non-AC.
#9784546 - 19 1/2" 7 blade - 1967-68 Firebird, Tempest, & full size Pontiacs with AC.

Note that the parts book lists the early 1968 as 19" diameter which is what the Service Manual states. There seems there may have also been a later 19 1/2" dia fan as well.


----------

